# Advice on teaching my puppy not to immediatly sit?



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I teach mine to "stand pretty" with the food held level with the nose and slightly in front of it. She probably learned the puppy sit at her breeders. ie food bowl held above and slightly behind the head so puppies learn to sit to get food. It really is not that hard to teach them both responses. Bait goes in front of the nose, food to sit for is above the head


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

okay ill try to work on it more level with her, maybe the problem is its too high above her so she wants to sit. Shes so little its like everything is above her!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Princesspenny how did the stand training go with your little girl?


----------

